# Go pro mount



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Got me a new toy fir Christmas, one of the new 3's. how are you guys that spear fish mounting them? Looking for some info that y'all have figured out from trial and error.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I added a chin strap to the elastic head strap. 

I rarely hold it when I back roll. It stays pretty well. I check it every now and then throughout a dive. Sometimes I bump it crooked lookin for lobster. Overall I like it there. What I see, the camera sees (mostly). 

Some, strap it to the top/back of the speargun. Makes for some good video. I personally have not tried this, but I can tell you that I have had some things happen that this angle would not have captured. 

I have read articles and seen pics where people have drilled their mask and screw mounted it. The hole is typically drilled between/above the eyes. I imagine this could weaken the mask frame. If you do it wrong, you could easily destroy an expensive mask. 

Wherever you put it, it will take you a few runs to figure out the angle you like. 

One of my buddies has his mounted to a skateboard helmet. He likes it. 

Don't store it with the case closed. 
Careful you don't scratch the lens on the boat. 
Good luck with editing software lol.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info probably try the head band with a chin strap, why do you say not to store it with the case closed? Do you use the anti fog strips go pro sales?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

No. I do not use the anti fog strips. I dive with it in water ranging from 55-80 degrees. 

If you store it with the case closed, you will wear out the seal.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never had a problem where I needed the anti fog strips. Make sure you clean the seal on the case good in case a tiny bit of sand gets in there. 
I bought hard hats for my wife and myself. Put a strap on it and attached the go pro to the front. Also drilled a bunch of holes to let the bubbles out. Total cost in materials was about ~$8 for each one.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

I primarily shoot a Riffe that has holes already drilled for a reel, screwed a small stainless plate onto that with tape on the back so it protects the wood stock, just stuck the Gopro right onto the plate and works great so far, around 100 dives with that setup. My buddies use them with the headstrap and always have problems with something, ie. can't see the settings, whether or not its recording, angled improperly, etc.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought about a gun mount plate but worry about tracking something cool or wanting to video my buddy and having the camera on a loaded gun. Safety or not just would feel wrong


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Haha, yeah definately cant swipe your buddy! The camera actually has a decently wide fov so I usually point at what he is going to shoot and get him in frame also. The camera doesnt affect tracking fish on my euro. Good luck


----------

